# HELP - no more ears



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Well -- Moms finalwy dids it. She tooks da scissors and she cuts off my ears wast nights. Now my ears are even shorter dan Secwet's. I tolds Tiwwy to runs or Moms mights get her ears too. But Mom says dat Tiwwy wouldn't wooks good wiff short ears and dat only realwy cutes girls can get aways wiff a short "do". I's soooooooooooooooooooo embarrashed about how short my ears are. :brownbag::hiding::hiding:

Mom says to "gets over it" 'cause day will grow back quick. :thumbsup: Sure -- she doesn't have to run awound wooking naked wiffout any ears. :angry:

Somebodys just gots to rescues us from dis scissor wady!!!:smhelp::smhelp:

Wuvs,

Wacie


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Photos? 
The judges panel is taking a potty break but we will return shortly!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

photos please. bentley will be back from harrassing the ducks in i minute.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

On my way Lacie!!!!! pack your bag. You don't need to pack any treats. I have plenty of those. When you hear a series of three car honks followed by a shrill Rudy bark, come outside and jump in the get-a-way car. 

Wait, Before I drive all that way I'll need to see a picture of your new do in order to know it's you I'm rescuing!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzi says "'Ears what I has to say, run, run, run, as fast as you can Lacie!"


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Well girls, here is what I have to say. Looks like your mom has gone off the deep end. Putting the heat way down low, cutting off your ears, and wanting to make over a room to keep you in, called the "dog room". No beautiful fluff should have to put up with that nonsense. I am sending you each a plane ticket. You can come here and I will let your ears grow back, put the heat way up and you can have the whole house, not just one room.

Love from Your Auntie Lynda in RI


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

and now we know why this is called "Spoiled Maltese":HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> and now we know why this is called "Spoiled Maltese":HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Amen:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

JoJo and I would love to see your new short ears!! x


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Showat ears are the new bwack! We wuv showat ears!

~Cosy


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Mom says dat she's posting some picks of me wiffout ears. I'm sooooooooooo embarrased.:brownbag: I begs Mom not to, but she's not wistening to me. I mights not be here tomorrows when she gets home from works if she doesn't starts being nicer to me. :angry: I'm runnings away from homes.:angry:

Here are a few quick pics. I did cut them too short. Can't believe that I did it at night -- I know better-- but got in one of those moods. But the good thing is that Lacie's hair grows really, really fast -- about 3-4 times faster than Secret's or Tilly's so she'll be fine by Christmas. Also noticed that she is squinting in her left eye. She just came in from potty break and it's pretty windy outside. Should have waited to take the pics, but just wanted you to see her ears. I'm unhappy with myself, but, hair grows and it will look good soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Awww me finks Wacie wooks bootiful wif showat ears Awntee Wynn. Me can see more of her pwetty face and me knows dat she was weally winking at me. She sent me a text telling me to check EsEm for her supwise.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Lacie you are lucky your mom did the cutting. My mom took the scissors to me and gave me chicken legs. My knees looked like the top of a drumstick. It was embarrassing! I had a hard time going outside to go potty. This is the second time my mom did this to me and this time looked worse than the first time about 8 years ago.

Rylee


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Showart is de new wong.....I gots da showart ears too. Well mommy say I gots bobbie ears. You wook cutie patootie in da showart ears.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Sweetheart. We need to get a restraining order against Mom so she can't go near scissors for a while. Later on I am going to post a picture of what I did to Ru's ears today...and you will be weally happy dat Mommy didn't use da shears on your ears. You are such a pretty girl!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

oh,poor wacie i come soon to rescue you. hope your ears grow qwick. whale your mom sleeping steal those siscors and hides them


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzel says: " I also like girls with short ears "It is my one and only weakness!":wub::wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I think she looks cute, more puppish!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I lean to preferring the short ears because I like that it give that little puppy-look. I think she looks darling! :wub:
When Quincy came to me he had extremely short ears.. almost looked like he had no ears!! LOL... so they were a bit too short !! :w00t:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Don't worry, those ears will grow back in no time! :chili:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Have to say, I am a big fan of short ears. Wacie you wook beautiful.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwh I love it :wub:


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Awww she looks cute no matter what! The hair will grow back fast!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

She still looks like a princess!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Well I think she looks cute with short or long ears!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Donna -- they're a little too short. I need to have them grow to Summer's length in your siggy. Luckily her hair grown fast.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Ahhhhhh ~ such a pretty baby!!! I ♥ those short ears on you. If you need a place to lick your ego wounds Aunt Bridget and Bella in Virginia are happy to give you tons of snuggles and love!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I can't help but think of this picture when you say "No more ears!!"


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Wacy - my mom had my ears cut short at da gwoomers too - Hunter

That's right Lacey - I did and I think both you and Hunter look very nice with your shorter ears and think of how much less brushing your mom will have to do!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Tucker says: "Wacie, I wuv your short ears! You match me now. I fink you're cute! :wub:


----------

